# Despite Hysteria and Predictions of Doom, Campus Carry Passes West Virginia House



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...doom-campus-carry-passes-west-virginia-house/


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

My concern here is that there seem to be even more assholes on campus than there are in the general population.


----------

